# HELP !!! Convertir une séquence Imovie HD en MP4 pour mettre sur Ipod Nano



## clochette69 (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Il faut absolument que je puisse convertir une séquence enrgistrée sur Imovie HD en fichier MP4 afin de pouvoir le mettre dans un Ipod Nano (que je vais offrir à mon ami pour Noël). J'ai essayé par Isquint, mais le logiciel refuse de convertir...

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## zemzem (18 Décembre 2007)

tu ouvres ta séquence dans iMovie, puis dans la barre du menu > partage > iPod


----------



## yasaki (21 Avril 2009)

Comment faire un film sur les Mac à l'aide d'iMovie


----------

